# The Biggies



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Jan 28, 2008)

So basically this forum is deadicated to the littlies. But what about the big horses in your life? Share them with us. Pics stroy, etc


----------



## tnovak (Jan 28, 2008)

My big horse died in '89-just got minies Dec07......maybe a big horse in the Spring??


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 28, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]This is great




[/SIZE]

I have 3 Giants





Genesis 2005 MFT Filly had since Birth






Foxy APHA Filly had since she was 5 months old






Japheth AQHA 22 Year old Gelding Bought last year


----------



## tnovak (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's my biggie-died in '89


----------



## shalamara minis (Jan 28, 2008)

My QH, A gift from the family of a dear friend when he passed on.


----------



## heart k ranch (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are my Babies!





















Here is Corona after a long night of barrel racing! I won a belt buckle with him that night!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's our three biggies:

First is my main man Zip



He's a Zippo Pine Bar and Hotrodder's Jet Set grandson.. His sire is IMA Flashy Hotrod who is a full brother to the gorgeous stallion Radical Rodder



This guy is quite the character and craves attention, and while he can be a brat at times I still love him..



Need to finish out his training but with being on campus throughout the week I haven't had the time, hopefully this spring I can put some time on him or get him into a trainer to finish




















The mare behind him in the above picture is my first ever horse.. She's in her mid teens and been my trail mare for 8 years






And last but not least is my sister's big soggy grade QH gelding Paco:






All Three:


----------



## hrselady (Jan 28, 2008)

My Biggie (well, the kids) .... 16.1 and a true gentle giant











and he smiles for apple wafers






Mendy


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 28, 2008)

this is my biggee- Sue You later- Suman, he is almost 14 in April..


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my first horse, Descente "Fletch" a 16.2hh thoroughbred. Such a sweetheart. I'll have to find pics of my jumper too.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 28, 2008)

We have about 15 "biggies" here - Arabians and half-Arabs, mostly (a token Icelandic, too...) Here's our main man, our Khemosabi++++?? son Khornerstone KpM:











And here's his favorite girl, dam of his National winning daughter...

TA Sarrinade!


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Jan 28, 2008)

I currently do not offically own my own biggen, but my husband has a very nice black Hispano-Arabe (registered Arab X Andalusian) gelding and my son has a haflinger filly. Well, I don't really know if she qualifys or not, but she is bigger then our minis! I am in the market for a nice gaited quiet family trail horse however.





CJ is hubbys horse and Catalina is Loren's "horse".
















Catalina:
















All together while a fence was being fixed:






CJ, Catalina, Rocky:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 28, 2008)

Fun thread!!

Here are our biggies that we sold when we

got much more involved with minis then we ever expected

We were very thankful to find wonderful homes

for all 3. where we can still hear how they are doing

We were just interested in trail riding then not showing

My Arabian mare Sadi (my first show ya can tell I didn't have a clue what to wear)






my husband quarter horse Nick






and my spotted saddlebred Redman

who is the reason we got our first mini to learn to drive better


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 28, 2008)

We briefly tested the waters breeding Quarter Horses and ultimately decided the minis were as much as we could handle, but we still have a few biggies as pasture ornaments.

This is my very spoiled Arab, SIR, pictured at 15 years young. He has been out showing again the past two seasons with a junior rider:









And our two retired broodmares Sunny, a champagne QH, and Chic, an Appendix and ex-racehorse:


----------



## Leeana (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is my dads "Biggies". I am starting to convert him to miniatures, he still likes his riding horses more however. He really enjoys the Modern shetlands, he will not admit it, but i know he has a thing for the Moderns. He grew up in Kentucky so he likes his gaited horses, he does things "his" way. He has had big horse from since i could remember. He use to have a few thoroughbreds, an arabian gelding, a buckskin, a few mules back in the day, and a couple other horses.

Right now he just has two gaited Geldings.

I know dad looks silly in his overalls and tennis shoes and i know, no helmet. You can take the hillbilly from the hills, but you cant take the hills from the hillbilly. Straight out of the Kentucky Mountains



.

*Rosco* ~ 14.3HH Gelding, i believe he is either 9 or 11 years old.





















*Dallas* ~ Saddlebred X Tennessee Walker cross Gelding, 7 years old, 15HH

(One of my guy friends riding him, obviously not my father)




















Big horses are not my thing, i've found my breed and they happen to be under 46"



. I had a paint horse filly until she was two years old but the minis just really took over.

Leeana


----------



## anoki (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's my big 'un!





Anoki - 16.3hh PMU Pinto. I think he is 9 this year....
















I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we make it to a few dressage shows in Michigan this year!!!











~kathryn


----------



## Namaste Miniatures (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh .... What a fun thread. I'll share my Biggie.

Meet Azara. She is half Arab / Quarter Horse. I've owned her since she was a yearling and she is now 24 years old. Where does the time go ????? Seems like it was yesterday when I brought her home. We've been through alot over the years. The picture was taken about a week ago. Bless her heart.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 29, 2008)

Great thread! My "big" is 15 hand Target - yes the Target of Targetsmom and On Target Miniatures. I found him in 1994 when shopping for an Arab, started showing him in Pinto shows in 1996 and then he had colic surgery in 1998. Then another colic surgery - much worse - in 2001, total of 30 feet of small intestines removed, but he is still going strong. He is, of course, the reason we have minis, and PINTO minis. My favorite classes with Target were showmanship and trail and I figured I can do those with minis!

Photo taken a few months after his second colic surgery. He is ridden western, English and dressage.


----------



## CKC (Jan 29, 2008)

Our two big horses. Both are QH's.

19 year old sorrel mare...

Hope to Surprise ya. I've known her since she was 2. Bought her when she was 5. We've shown and won in English and Western classes. She's got big movement for a 15 hand horse.






And

3 year old Captive Moxie--- By The Last Captive(Last Detail) out of a Mr. Moxie Man mare. Dreamed of owning a Last Captive colt and wasn't sure it was going to happen since he was gelded early due to health reasons. Was very fortunate to find Moxie. He's our resident big baby at 16 hands and growing. Moxie is supposed to leave for training in April... if I can let him go.


----------



## TripleDstables (Jan 29, 2008)

This is my dad's 16 hh 16 year old trail morgan. Mongo.





















This is my 4 year old quarter horse mare Spot.


























This is my mom's 6 year old quarter horse mare, that is Spot's full sister.


























Thanks for letting me share, I know there are a lot of pictures!


----------



## littleones (Jan 29, 2008)

This is fun - here are a couple of mine - Morgans or part Morgans

Luna - my favorite (3/4 Morgan 1/3 Arabian) - my riding horse







Trace - purebred Morgan stallion (now gelded)

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i117/mmm...acesideshot.jpg


----------



## shoeboxstables (Jan 29, 2008)

some BEAUTIFUL biggies on here!!!











Here's my old lady, 32 this year








My morgan, Arianna






Such an awesome mare, I got her when she was 28, and we showed saddleseat for 3 years. Did very well at the breed shows, and kicked hunt-seat butt at the open shows (we stood out for sure!!) She's now retired








And my sisters 18-ish rescued saddlebred gelding, Sailor










For fun, here's the 20-something Morgan gelding I used to lease, Bon Bon. We kicked butt showing, and had a great relationship! I was the only person who ever enjoyed riding him



Unfortunetly, he was retired due to injury in the middle of our season together, and I haven't seen him in 2 years.



What a great, great horse





Sorry- they're HUGE!!!


----------



## minimule (Jan 29, 2008)

We have 3 bigs here now. I lost my best boy last Feb at 17 and never really thought I'd have another big. I met Cleo and things changed......then hubby fell in love with some mares.......

This is BeeBop. He broke his pelvis and I lost him last year. I got him when he was 1 1/2.






This is Cleo, 16hh Thoroughbred mule






Stardust (Dave's mare), 16hh






Cheval....eventually Dave will learn to ride her. She's only 14.3hh


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pictures everyone! I had a QH/Morgan cross. He was solid black, but I sold him 2 years ago and it is because I couldn't be without horses that I next got into minis!!

I love the Paints minimule! My next big horse will be a Paint that I can show at the Pinto shows with my minis! = )


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jan 30, 2008)

I love this thread!! Here is my big boy, Barney. He is a 17.1 hh clydesdale/belgian and is now up to about 2000lbs. He was a litte thin in this picture taken when I first got him. I had no idea that drafts continue to grow until they are 10 and he was 8 when I got him 3 years ago. I love this boy!!!


----------



## rockin r (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is mine....They are comin on 29 yo this year...

Arizona....






Woody...


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 1, 2008)

PaintedMeadows said:


> I love this thread!! Here is my big boy, Barney. He is a 17.1 hh clydesdale/belgian and is now up to about 2000lbs. He was a litte thin in this picture taken when I first got him. I had no idea that drafts continue to grow until they are 10 and he was 8 when I got him 3 years ago. I love this boy!!!



Now that is a BIGGIN!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2008)

This is my big horse, Rockets. He is my second big horse and I've owned him for just about 10 years. I had another riding horse, Sky, but he was put down this past summer (elderly). These are older pictures. I'll have to get some more recent ones of my "big" 14.3 hay burner.

Rocket has caught me when I almost fell of him. He's not a real "people" horse but he adores me and doesn't want other horses to come around me. He'll stand over me if I sit in his paddock. He gives me hugs, too.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 2, 2008)

I have enjoyed looking at everybody's biggies



Great thread


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 2, 2008)

I LOVE everybodys big horses!! Here is my girl, I broke her myself and I ride her saddleseat and love it!!!

She is with me for life!


----------



## C G Minis (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is our biggie, Andy.We show him and got a world championship on him last year at the buckskin world in showmanship.He is the best horse we will ever have.


----------



## love_casper (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's my big girl - Mesa!!!





























I









her!


----------



## Willow Glen (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a pic of my wedding ( i had a riding accedent 3 days before my wedding and broke 4 ribs I'm glad my dress had a corset and held everything in place) I included 2 of my big horses the grey (Blossom) is my 1st horse I ever brought a station bred mare completly bomb proof she is 37years young she is retired and loves it, The Bay is my clydesdale x throughbred (Flame) ,7 this year I got her as a weanling and is the first horse I have broke in she has the best personality and is bomb proof as well











This pic is flame with my little girl after a ride she is getting a very big horse well over 16hh she loves to jump






This is a pic of my ex race horse she was bout 16.4hh this horse would and could jump anything she had the most smoothest jump in the world






OOH and dus a pet cow count she is always the last cow in the very last row and always like sum attention her name is Clarabell






I have more pics of my others but not on this computer. I love everyone elses baby 2


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 4, 2008)

Here is my Friesian filly, Radiance











My TB gelding, Cheyenne






My arab pony cross filly, Calista






My buckskin pasture ornament, Impulse






The oldest guy here, 27 y/o OTTB Renaissance






My POA colt, Skylar











And my Haflinger/Welsh Cob, Summer






Jessi


----------



## TangoMango (Feb 4, 2008)

gosh, I have too many bigguns to post them all, so I will post a few.

My biggest is Ariel, a 17.3 hand reg. percheron mare 2200lbs..

Her as a 4 yr old






Her now.






My old man, he passed away this December a week before the holidays. He was 30.. We miss him, I had him since I was 14.






And my favorite riding mare, Sophie, a reg. Breeding stock paint.


----------



## Kellie in OR (Feb 5, 2008)

My Tennessee Walker gelding *Radar*.


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 5, 2008)

GREAT thread and really am enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful and well-loved biggies!! Here's our guys. Thank you for letting me share.  Hope you don't mind but first I'd like to share a couple of group shots of them on their range





















This is Egypt's Fury, a Tennesse Walker/Arabian/Thoroughbred rescue we adopted. His mama was made pregnant to weigh more at the kill sale. Fury is the foal she had a few months after her rescue.






Here's my hubby's pride and joy, Renegade, and American Indian Horse born wild.











This is Blue, who we adopted several years ago from HSUS. He was a dressage and halter horse that had been severely starved.











This is dp's Indian Ridge. An AQHA gelding my husband was given in trade for training two others.






This is dp's Ridge Rider. Rider is a Doc o Lena great grandbaby that we raised from a weanling after buying him at an annual colt production sale.






Here's Sweet Medicine, and American Indian Horse pony born wild, and Cedar Mountain Jewel, a mule. She was gift to my hubby out of the favorite mare he had trained for a client.






This is Whispering Ginger and Call Me Glory, two fillies we bought so they wouldn't go to slaughter. They are Frosty Feature AQHA girls.






This is Rider on the left and then Molly. A sweet AQHA mare that we were given so the woman's hubby wouldn't dump her at the sale as a slaughter horse


----------

